# cosa vi ...acchiappa?



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2008)

Scontato che se uno/a è il vostro tipo vi piace anche in pigiama (bleh), quale "insieme" vi rende più ben disposti/e?
Non vale banali spacco inguinale e tacchi a spillo per gli uomini ...immaginate cose più normale che una possa utilizzare anche se non è BB o se vuole evitare di farsi apostrofare per strada con apprezzamente pesanti, ma possa essere ugualmente interessante...

Per me sicuramente in classico giacca e cravatta


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Aprile 2008)

A me attirano moltissimo abiti leggeri di cotone che disegnano le forme... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tacchi a spillo e gonne inguinali attirano lo sguardo, ma non particolarmente l'interesse... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





In generale, comunque la donna mi piace femminile...unica eccezione, certi tailleur..


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

io adoro il casual.
per andare sul sicuro mi piace l'uomo con pantaloni in velluto a coste e maglione con sotto camicia
non amo i jeans insieme alla camicia e cravatta..anzi li odio 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ma anche camicia e cravatta con pantaloni classici fanno il loro porco dovere

a letto odio mutande che non siano boxer e la canotta mi fa cadere la libido alle tibie


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io adoro il casual.
> per andare sul sicuro mi piace l'uomo con pantaloni in velluto a coste e maglione con sotto camicia
> non amo i jeans insieme alla camicia e cravatta..anzi li odio
> 
> ...


Ahhh behhh...se passiamo all'intimo...non se ne esce più!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io adoro il casual.
> per andare sul sicuro mi piace l'uomo con pantaloni in velluto a coste e maglione con sotto camicia
> non amo i jeans insieme alla camicia e cravatta..anzi li odio
> 
> ...


Ma mica si indossa la camicia a pelle!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





I boxer li trovo raccapriccianti soprattutto quelli di popeline ...a meno che uno non sia Paul Newmam


----------



## Mari' (24 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma mica si indossa la camicia a pelle!


D'estate si!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma mica si indossa la camicia a pelle!


perchè no?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








tuttalpiù una maglietta fruit..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Scontato che se uno/a è il vostro tipo vi piace anche in pigiama (bleh), quale "insieme" vi rende più ben disposti/e?
> Non vale banali spacco inguinale e tacchi a spillo per gli uomini ...immaginate cose più normale che una possa utilizzare anche se non è BB o se vuole evitare di farsi apostrofare per strada con apprezzamente pesanti, ma possa essere ugualmente interessante...
> 
> Per me sicuramente in classico giacca e cravatta


Premesso che "l'incarto" mi dice poco, casual e scuro, mi garba parecchio


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè no??


Escono i peli tra i bottoni...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Escono i peli tra i bottoni...


oh, dite quel che volete ma a me il pelo sul petto mi garba


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io adoro il casual.
> per andare sul sicuro mi piace l'uomo con pantaloni in velluto a coste e maglione con sotto camicia
> non amo i jeans insieme alla camicia e cravatta..anzi li odio
> 
> ...


Sarà comunque meglio della nudità totale, col bigolo all'aria ma, attenzione, coi calzini ai piedi!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> oh, dite quel che volete ma a me il pelo sul petto mi garba


Anche a me! Ma non se esce tra i bottoni della camicia e poi senza una maglietta sotto traspare ...non essere adatto...


----------



## Mari' (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> oh, dite quel che volete ma a me il pelo sul petto mi garba








  non sei la sola ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Escono i peli tra i bottoni...


Si... a Lucio Dalla...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anche a me! Ma non se esce tra i bottoni della camicia e poi senza una maglietta sotto traspare ...non essere adatto...












   vedo che anche tu sei di via col vento...

a me il pelo che esce dal bottone mi fa sangue.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	













omo peloso, omo impetuoso


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anche a me! Ma non se esce tra i bottoni della camicia e poi senza una maglietta sotto traspare ...non essere adatto...


Scusate... mi devo essere persa... ma si parla sempre di uomini o di gorilla?


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Sarà comunque meglio della nudità totale, col bigolo all'aria ma, attenzione, coi calzini ai piedi!


ca va sans dire


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Scusate... mi devo essere persa... ma si parla sempre di uomini o di gorilla?


il pelo c'ha il suo perchè.
anche nelle parti intime un po' di lana c'ha il suo senso 

	
	
		
		
	


	








anche il culo dev'essere....lanoso


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Scusate... mi devo essere persa... ma si parla sempre di uomini o di gorilla?


Senza essere gorilla o ...peggio ...Lucio Dalla ...i peli si vedono e che si vedano dalla camicia a perta è naturale, ma che escano tra i bottoni ...non è elegante... e a me acchiappa l'uomo elegante ...di casual ci sono già io


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> oh, dite quel che volete ma a me il pelo sul petto mi garba





Mari' ha detto:


> non sei la sola ...





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anche a me! Ma non se esce tra i bottoni della camicia e poi senza una maglietta sotto traspare ...non essere adatto...



.... sarò un'aliena... ma a me piace il petto senza pelo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> .... sarò un'aliena... ma a me piace il petto senza pelo


Il petto senza peli ...ce l'ho già io ...


----------



## Mari' (24 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> .... sarò un'aliena... ma a me piace il petto senza pelo


LUCIDO?


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Escono i peli tra i bottoni...


Non sempre...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> .... sarò un'aliena... ma a me piace il petto senza pelo


a me l'uomo glabro fa cacare...
però prima la pensavo diversamente
ora che ho messo mano su pellicce corpose..la penso in altro modo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> il pelo c'ha il suo perchè.
> anche nelle parti intime un po' di lana c'ha il suo senso
> 
> 
> ...


Io glieli accorcio, nella parti intime


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2008)

A me in generale piace (per uomini e donne ...nel senso che mi piace presentarmi così) che le persone si pongano con un corpo non offerto...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> LUCIDO?


Liscio e lucido, è un'aguilla. Comunque tra un prato sul petto e il lucido, preferisco il lucido sicuramente.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Io glieli accorcio, nella parti intime
















naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

vuoi mettere due belle chiappe pelose?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








davanti non c'è storia"!! peloso senza ombra di dubbio


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me in generale piace (per uomini e donne ...nel senso che mi piace presentarmi così) le persone ce si pongono con un corpo non offerto...













che se lo scarti con tutti i crismi


----------



## Mari' (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> vuoi mettere due belle chiappe pelose??
> 
> ...
















   che cosa sei


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me l'uomo glabro fa cacare...
> però prima la pensavo diversamente
> ora che ho messo mano su pellicce corpose..la penso in altro modo


Nel momento in cui arrivo a scoprire quanto è villoso, significa che non mi fa cagare (a meno che non sia ubriaca) sia che abbia o meno i peli. Provati più o meno pelosi, sottoscrivo che li preferisco con meno peli possibili, specie sul petto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che se lo scarti con tutti i crismi








Che comunichi che non è cosa per tutti...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> che cosa sei


no?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












marì, l'ommo ha da esse' peloso!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












e con questa perla vi saluto.
comunque anche a me prima piacevano i petti puliti e senza pelo.
poi ho trovato un uomo peloso che era ommo vero e accarezzare un petto peloso , ammollarci la mano dentro...bhè, quella moquettina m'ha dato da pensà


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> vuoi mettere due belle chiappe pelose??
> 
> ...


ahahahahahaha ma ad essere onesta chiappe pelose non ne ho mai trovato. Credo che reagirei male tanto quanto davanti a un uomo con pantalone e scarpa scura e calzino bianco, e magari in spugna. (fobie dichiarete: peli e calzini)


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che comunichi che non è cosa per tutti...


e con questa chiudo...
ho avuto un uomo che mi si è presentato a letto in camicia da notte 

	
	
		
		
	


	








da masculo ma sempre camicia da notte...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e con questa chiudo...
> ho avuto un uomo che mi si è presentato a letto in camicia da notte



Una bella esperienza che ti avrebbe potuto portare dritta dritta alla frigidità...

Buonanotte


----------



## Mari' (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e con questa chiudo...
> ho avuto un uomo che mi si è presentato a letto in *camicia da notte*
> 
> 
> ...












   Buonanotte bella!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Una bella esperienza che ti avrebbe potuto portare dritta dritta alla frigidità...
> 
> Buonanotte


pensa che invece mi ha fatto capire tante cose
uomo all'antica, problematico e complesso
 questi son dettagli


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Buonanotte bella!


notte amica mia, ti aspetto col cerottino


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> pensa che invece mi ha fatto capire tante cose
> uomo all'antica, problematico e complesso
> culattone ed impotente ma questi son dettagli



alla faccia dei dettagli


----------



## Mari' (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> notte amica mia, ti aspetto col cerottino


Vado prima a fare la mia zuppona di latte freddo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e poi ti raggiungo


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> alla faccia dei dettagli


sii gentile, cancella gli ultimi due aggettivi.
mie menate personali..
grazie


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vado prima a fare la mia zuppona di latte freddo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


minchia marì !! ma come caxxo la digerisci??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












ma che ci metti dentro??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sii gentile, cancella gli ultimi due aggettivi.
> mie menate personali..
> grazie


ok, fatto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 . terrò a mente solo la camicia da notte


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ok, fatto
> 
> 
> 
> ...









un dettaglio..non trascurabile


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> un dettaglio..non trascurabile


già  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E al pensiero di ciò, vi saluto e vado a dormire, prima che mi si sloghi la mascella a suon di sbadigli (che siano di fame?)


----------



## Mari' (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> minchia marì !! ma come caxxo la digerisci???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ho uno stomaco dadddio!


Latte e corn flakes, con frutta di stagione


----------



## Mari' (24 Aprile 2008)

Buonanotte a tutti, vado anch'io.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ho uno stomaco dadddio!
> 
> 
> Latte e corn flakes, con frutta di stagione


appena mangiato una bella fettazza di salame felino con pane 

	
	
		
		
	


	












notte pimpe belle


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

Notte a chiunque va, e anche a chi resta per quando andrà. Io mi eclisso.


----------



## Mari' (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> appena mangiato una bella fettazza di salame felino con pane
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BRAVA!


----------



## Old Holly (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> il pelo c'ha il suo perchè.
> anche nelle parti intime un po' di lana c'ha il suo senso
> 
> 
> ...



Ma allora il tuo uomo ideale è il gorilla del Crodino!!!!

E dillo!!!!   

	
	
		
		
	


	














Buongiorno Medusetta!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ma allora il tuo uomo ideale è il gorilla del Crodino!!!!
> 
> E dillo!!!!
> 
> ...


Ciao Hollyna!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ma mica dico tutto moquette....ma sulle sacre chiappe un po' di peluria non guasta..

e pure sul petto
e pure .. vabbè, non esageriamo


----------



## Old Jesus (24 Aprile 2008)

Uno così, va bene ?


----------



## Old casa71 (24 Aprile 2008)

Dunque che dire a me colpisce un uomo non tanto per cosa indossa ma come lo indossa.
Mi piacciono gli uomini che curano i dettagli, scarpa pulita abbinata alla cintura, intimo normale ma a posto, insomma casual o elegante purchè sia tutto in equilibio .... niente mescoloni di colori e niente ma soporattutto niente calzino bucato e credete ce ne sono e tanti (confermato da amica con negozio di scarpe)


----------



## Old Holly (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ciao Hollyna!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hai presente Richard Gere in American Gigolo????

Bene l'uomo che mi acchiappa è esattamente come lui...

Vestito casual o elegante a seconda dell'occasione.

E... quando fa palestra in casa appeso per i piedi alla porta...

Beh, lui con il suo petto abbronzato e glabro... mi manda in estasi mistica!























ps. Estasi mistica di altro genere da quella tipo Fantozzi


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

anche a me piaceva il petto liscio.
poi caddi nella rete del gorilla


----------



## ranatan (24 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Dunque che dire a me colpisce un uomo non tanto per cosa indossa ma come lo indossa.
> Mi piacciono gli uomini che curano i dettagli, scarpa pulita abbinata alla cintura, intimo normale ma a posto, insomma casual o elegante purchè sia tutto in equilibio .... niente mescoloni di colori e niente ma soporattutto niente calzino bucato e credete ce ne sono e tanti (confermato da amica con negozio di scarpe)


Per l'abbiagliamento quoto Casa.
Per quel che riguarda il comportamento, mi piacciono i tipi energici, quelli che si lamentano poco e che dopo una giornata di lavoro (in ufficio) non tornano a casa dicendo: "sono stravolto, massacrato" come se avessero lavorato 12 ore in miniera.


----------



## ranatan (24 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Hai presente Richard Gere in American Gigolo????
> 
> Bene l'uomo che mi acchiappa è esattamente come lui...
> 
> ...


Concordo...rigorosamente glabro, o quasi


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Per quel che riguarda il comportamento, mi piacciono i tipi energici, quelli che si lamentano poco e che dopo una giornata di lavoro (in ufficio) non tornano a casa dicendo: "sono stravolto, massacrato" come se avessero lavorato 12 ore in miniera.








  non li sopporto neanch'io quei  piagnoni lagnosi che sembra abbiano costruito il mondo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





vi sembrerà una  bestemmia ma a me richard gere non è mai piaciuto..troppo occhi porcini


----------



## Mari' (24 Aprile 2008)

Scusate ma uno cosi vi fa schifo?


----------



## Old casa71 (24 Aprile 2008)

ah dimenticavo io guardo molto le mani, normali ma curate......... e direi anche il sorriso mi piace molto un uomo che sa' ridere


----------



## Old casa71 (24 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Scusate ma uno cosi vi fa schifo?


 
boooo mai mi son fatte domande sui peli ........ pero' quelli che vedo al mare con i peli sulla schiena mi fanno ribrezzo tanto quanto gli uomini sportivi che si depilano


----------



## Mari' (24 Aprile 2008)

O cosi?


----------



## Old Holly (24 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Scusate ma uno cosi vi fa schifo?



Certo che no!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	














Buongiorno Marì


----------



## Mari' (24 Aprile 2008)

Oppure cosi?


----------



## Old casa71 (24 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Per l'abbiagliamento quoto Casa.
> Per quel che riguarda il comportamento, mi piacciono i tipi energici, quelli che si lamentano poco e che dopo una giornata di lavoro (in ufficio) non tornano a casa dicendo: "sono stravolto, massacrato" come se avessero lavorato 12 ore in miniera.


non a me non disturba ...... tra amante e marito lavorano tutti e due molto. forse all'amante qualche volta è uscito sono stanco morto, anche se non lo diceva si vedeva dall'occhio, ma mi ha sempre detto che stava meglio perchè c'ero io, perchè diceva lo rilassavo.


----------



## Mari' (24 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Certo che no!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao bella.

... a me gli uomini spelati, lucidi non sono mai piaciuti ... calvi puo' andare, ma i peli nel posto giusto ci devono essere, eccheccazzz


----------



## ranatan (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non li sopporto neanch'io quei piagnoni lagnosi che sembra abbiano costruito il mondo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si, mi fanno venire un nervoso che li manderei ad asfaltare le strade sotto il sole di agosto, almeno avrebbero un motivo serio per lamentarsi della fatica!!
Oppure quelli che per due linee di febbre paiono moribondi. O quelli che a 30 anni mangiano pochino...perchè sai...ho un pò di gastrite...
Ne so tanti di repertori perchè vedo i miei colleghi maschi qui in ufficio 
p.s. Richard non piace nemmeno a me


----------



## Mari' (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non li sopporto neanch'io quei  piagnoni lagnosi che sembra abbiano costruito il mondo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... con gli anni e' migliorato

http://www.sorelleronco.it/Prodotti/Orologi/wilervetta/Wyler_vetta_richard_gere.jpg

http://www.birrapedavena.it/public/files/2007_mostra_cinema_venezia/42_richard_gere.jpg

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/huff-...ages/d7c8fd4e-74db-41a3-a986-d40acadd2e0d.jpg


Ciorno bella!


----------



## ranatan (24 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> non a me non disturba ...... tra amante e marito lavorano tutti e due molto. forse all'amante qualche volta è uscito sono stanco morto, anche se non lo diceva si vedeva dall'occhio, ma mi ha sempre detto che stava meglio perchè c'ero io, perchè diceva lo rilassavo.


Cavoli, invece a me da su i nervi!!
Un pregio di mio marito è che anche se ha lavorato molto e ha gli occhi segnati dalle occhiaie è sempre pieno di energie.


----------



## Old casa71 (24 Aprile 2008)

richard a me è sempre piaciuto tanto forse piu' ora che prima ....... anche se direi che non è il mio tipo .......


----------



## Old Jesus (24 Aprile 2008)

A me piacciono le donne decise, curate, un pò gatte morte..... Ma che usino la fisicità con naturalezza, quasi noncuranza.... Che stiano al gioco di un sorriso, di uno sfiorarsi apparentemente casuale, che sappiano cogliere il piacere dello stare insieme davanti alle cose belle... Che sappiano essere profonde o leggere a seconda del momento, che non ostentino intellettualità ma che ne abbiano da vendere, dentro. 
E che amino la musica, innanzi tutto...

Sulla fisicità.... Non ho regole. Diciamo che amo i dettagli.....


----------



## ranatan (24 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> richard a me è sempre piaciuto tanto forse piu' ora che prima ....... anche se direi che non è il mio tipo .......


Adesso è migliorato, si è fatto più interessante.
A me fisicamente piace il tipo alla Raul Bova.
Ma l'attore che mi fa impazzire (peccato che adesso si vede poco) è Kevin Spacey, bruttino ma per me terribilmente sexy.
Anche Luca Zingaretti mi piace


----------



## ranatan (24 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> A me piacciono le donne decise, curate, un pò gatte morte..... Ma che usino la fisicità con naturalezza, quasi noncuranza.... Che stiano al gioco di un sorriso, di uno sfiorarsi apparentemente casuale, che sappiano cogliere il piacere dello stare insieme davanti alle cose belle... Che sappiano essere profonde o leggere a seconda del momento, che non ostentino intellettualità ma che ne abbiano da vendere, dentro.
> E che amino la musica, innanzi tutto...
> 
> Sulla fisicità.... Non ho regole. Diciamo che amo i dettagli.....


Com'è una gatta morta? Come si deve comportare per essere tale?


----------



## Mari' (24 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Adesso è migliorato, si è fatto più interessante.
> A me fisicamente piace il tipo alla Raul Bova.
> Ma l'attore che mi fa impazzire (peccato che adesso si vede poco) è *Kevin Spacey*, bruttino ma per me terribilmente sexy.
> Anche *Luca Zingaretti *mi piace



Sono d'accordo


----------



## ranatan (24 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo


Stessi gusti


----------



## Old Jesus (24 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Com'è una gatta morta? Come si deve comportare per essere tale?


La gatta morta è quella che esaspera atteggiamenti femminili allusivi, ma con dolcezza (sennò è una languida, troppo forte, per me....). 
Ecco, *un pò* di questi atteggiamenti, qua e là.... a me fanno sangue.


----------



## Old Holly (24 Aprile 2008)

A me piace un botto Olivier Martinez!


----------



## ranatan (24 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> A me piace un botto Olivier Martinez!


E' quello che ha recitato nel film "l'amore infedele" con Gere?


----------



## Old casa71 (24 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Cavoli, invece a me da su i nervi!!
> Un pregio di mio marito è che anche se ha lavorato molto e ha gli occhi segnati dalle occhiaie è sempre pieno di energie.


non ho detto che l'amante era privo di energie ...... anzi
per esempio mio marito si lamenta molto meno ma è un mollaccione ........ cliente affezionato divano.....


----------



## Old casa71 (24 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> La gatta morta è quella che esaspera atteggiamenti femminili allusivi, ma con dolcezza (sennò è una languida, troppo forte, per me....).
> Ecco, *un pò* di questi atteggiamenti, qua e là.... a me fanno sangue.


a te piacciono le femmine ......


----------



## ranatan (24 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> non ho detto che l'amante era privo di energie ...... anzi
> per esempio mio marito si lamenta molto meno ma è un mollaccione ........ cliente affezionato divano.....


Eh, ma magari il tuo amante ha energia quando è con te.
Poi arriva a casa dalla moglie e si spalma anche lui sul divano.


----------



## Old Holly (24 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> E' quello che ha recitato nel film "l'amore infedele" con Gere?



Sì, proprio lui!

Bel dilemma non trovi?


----------



## Old casa71 (24 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Sì, proprio lui!
> 
> Bel dilemma non trovi?


quello che si becca la boccia in testa .... non lo posso vedere quel film


----------



## Old Jesus (24 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> a te piacciono le femmine ......


Dopo anni di elaborazione ci sto arrivando. Forse sì.....


----------



## ranatan (24 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> La gatta morta è quella che esaspera atteggiamenti femminili allusivi, ma con dolcezza (sennò è una languida, troppo forte, per me....).
> Ecco, *un pò* di questi atteggiamenti, qua e là.... a me fanno sangue.


Capito.
Quindi le donne forti, un pò "maschili" (passami il termine) negli atteggiamenti ma molto femminili nel fisico non ti piacciono.
Meglio che siano "femminili" nella mentalità?


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... con gli anni e' migliorato
> 
> http://www.sorelleronco.it/Prodotti/Orologi/wilervetta/Wyler_vetta_richard_gere.jpg
> 
> ...


ciorno a te bella! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








neanche adesso mi piace...


----------



## Old casa71 (24 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Dopo anni di elaborazione ci sto arrivando. Forse sì.....


a te piace quella che ti conquista con lo sguardo, un accenno, una nota, un sorriso, un vestito non provocante ma seducente, un particolare messo qua e la'  .......

donne quasi in estinzione .......


----------



## ranatan (24 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> quello che si becca la boccia in testa .... non lo posso vedere quel film


Ecco, lui proprio non è il mio tipo.
Labbra troppo grosse, amo più i visi forti, maschi!
Quel film non è malaccio...ma mi mette sempre un'angoscia addosso! E poi è troppo moralista.
Tradisci e BAM, ci scappa il morto e la famiglia è distrutta.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Adesso è migliorato, si è fatto più interessante.
> A me fisicamente piace il tipo alla Raul Bova.
> Ma l'attore che mi fa impazzire (peccato che adesso si vede poco) è Kevin Spacey, bruttino ma per me terribilmente sexy.
> * Anche Luca Zingaretti mi piace*


----------



## ranatan (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


>


...mi fa sesso...


----------



## Old Jesus (24 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Capito.
> Quindi le donne forti, un pò "machili" (passami il termine) negli atteggiamenti ma molto femminili nel fisico non ti piacciono.
> Meglio che siano "femminili" nella mentalità?


Ma no !!! Ho scritto che mi piacciono *decise* nella mentalità (cosa un pò maschile, almeno nella comune accezione, anche se così non è, in realtà), ma con atteggiamenti un pò da gatta morta (femminile).

Sulla fisicità ho detto. Amo certi dettagli, non ho canoni rigidi..... Certi dettagli possono fare esplodere l'animale che è in me....


----------



## Mari' (24 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ecco, lui proprio non è il mio tipo.
> Labbra troppo grosse, amo più i visi forti, maschi!
> Quel film non è malaccio...ma mi mette sempre un'angoscia addosso! E poi è troppo moralista.
> Tradisci e BAM, ci scappa il morto e la famiglia è distrutta.



... a me e' piaciuta molto la musica del film.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> ...mi fa sesso...



chillo è ommo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




e pure peloso 

	
	
		
		
	


	













ranatan, mi piaci


----------



## ranatan (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> chillo è ommo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E proprio OMMMO, l'hai detto...che sguardo che ha!
In effetti per me è un pò troppo peloso, però per lui farò un'eccezione  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Anche tu mi piaci!


----------



## Old Holly (24 Aprile 2008)

Posto l'ultimo, perchè per aprire una pagina ci metto 10 minuti d'orologio (quando mi va di lusso)   

	
	
		
		
	


	





Zingaretti è uno dei pochi uomini "pelati" che mi piace, probabilmente anche grazie al personaggio di Montalbano che adoro, comunque c'è da dire che ha lo sguardo "assassino".... Sguardo che manca assolutamente a Raul Bova che non sa di niente, al massimo mi può risvegliare l'istinto materno che non serve in certe situazioni   

	
	
		
		
	


	





e per finire... meno male che non tutti i gusti sono alla menta!!!!

E con questo vi saluto... torno stasera, da casa che è meglio!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Augh


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Posto l'ultimo, perchè per aprire una pagina ci metto 10 minuti d'orologio (quando mi va di lusso)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ciao hollyna, ma dove vai??


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Dunque che dire a me colpisce un uomo non tanto per cosa indossa ma come lo indossa.
> Mi piacciono gli uomini che curano i dettagli, scarpa pulita abbinata alla cintura, intimo normale ma a posto, insomma casual o elegante purchè sia tutto in equilibio .... niente mescoloni di colori e niente ma soporattutto niente calzino bucato e credete ce ne sono e tanti (confermato da amica con negozio di scarpe)


----------



## Old Holly (24 Aprile 2008)

Vado a prepararmi la valigia,  torno alla base!!!

Ciao Medusetta


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Un altro che mi appiccia proprio, che mi da' l'idea del maschio più che dell'uomo è Russel Crow
C'ha dei bei gran  pezzi dentro.
Però mi piace anche kevin kostner che tanto masculo non è...
Si può averne due al prezzo di uno??


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Dopo anni di elaborazione ci sto arrivando. Forse sì.....


uè naufrago...quante ne hai bocciate?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> a te piace quella che ti conquista con lo sguardo, un accenno, una nota, un sorriso, un vestito non provocante ma seducente, un particolare messo qua e la' .......
> 
> donne quasi in estinzione .......


 
beh....no 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 femmena e a nui addo' ce miett?


----------



## Old casa71 (24 Aprile 2008)

a me piace un sacco keanu reeves ma non nella versione matrix troppo leccato e impettito.....

ha un solo piccolo ma non trascurabile difetto è sposato con un uomo


----------



## Old casa71 (24 Aprile 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> beh....no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


donna io so'  femmina e confermato anche ieri ........


----------



## brugola (24 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> a me piace un sacco keanu reeves ma non nella versione matrix troppo leccato e impettito.....
> 
> ha un solo piccolo ma non trascurabile difetto è sposato con un uomo


 
anche per me è il migliore.
dev'essere anche molto bello come persona.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> donna io so' femmina e confermato anche ieri ........


 
evvaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
opzionata già?


----------



## La Lupa (24 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Scontato che se uno/a è il vostro tipo vi piace anche in pigiama (bleh), quale "insieme" vi rende più ben disposti/e?


Il passamontagna.


'giorno, manica di fancazzisti.


----------



## ranatan (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Un altro che mi appiccia proprio, che mi da' l'idea del maschio più che dell'uomo è Russel Crow
> C'ha dei bei gran pezzi dentro.
> Però mi piace anche kevin kostner che tanto masculo non è...
> Si può averne due al prezzo di uno??


Piace anche a me, versione balla coi lupi però.
Adesso è davvero troppo bolso...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Piace anche a me, versione balla coi lupi però.
> Adesso è davvero troppo bolso...


anche  negli intoccabili  non era malaccio eh??
accanto allo stratosferico sean datato ma che da' punti ai giovincelli
bolso o non bolso io due colpetti me li farei dare


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Il *passamontagna.*
> 
> 
> 'giorno, manica di fancazzisti.













lavoratoriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## ranatan (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> anche negli intoccabili non era malaccio eh??
> accanto allo stratosferico sean datato ma che da' punti ai giovincelli
> bolso o non bolso io due colpetti me li farei dare


Facciamo anche tre và...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Facciamo anche tre và...


con i preliminari ben fatti bastano pure due


----------



## Old Jesus (24 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Facciamo anche tre và...


Ecco perchè aveva chiamato il suo amico lupo "tre calzini".... Je faceva da portacondom.....


----------



## ranatan (24 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ecco perchè aveva chiamato il suo amico lupo "tre calzini".... Je faceva da portacondom.....


Che scemo


----------



## ranatan (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> con i preliminari ben fatti bastano pure due


Ah già...sei la fan dei preliminari...
Beh, concordo, se fatti bene sono magnifici...


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Aprile 2008)

L'uomo che potrebbe farmi impazzire per il suo aspetto fisico dovrebbe essere così: alto, spalle larghe, mani forti ma eleganti, labbra morbide, occhi magnetici (per me sono fondamentali, se non mi piace lo sguardo di un uomo manco lo guardo), nè magro nè grasso, diciamo ben piazzato  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  , attento ai dettagli, quindi giacca con cravatta adatta, o camicia e maglioncino che non fanno a botte. Adoro gli uomini in camicia, secondo me sono molto sexy.... E poi boxer (per forza) ma non bianchi, senza maglia della salute e calzini in tinta con scarpe e pantaloni.


----------



## Old Jesus (24 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> L'uomo che potrebbe farmi impazzire per il suo aspetto fisico dovrebbe essere così: alto, spalle larghe, mani forti ma eleganti, labbra morbide, occhi magnetici (per me sono fondamentali, se non mi piace lo sguardo di un uomo manco lo guardo), nè magro nè grasso, diciamo ben piazzato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma sono io (cravatta a parte), Giusy !!!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ma sono io (cravatta a parte), Giusy !!!!!!


Ma dai.....!
Veramente????  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Beh allora... quando ci incontriamo?


----------



## Old Jesus (24 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma dai.....!
> Veramente????
> 
> 
> ...


Quando arriva un'altra levitazione..... Mi sa che è indispensabile....


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Quando arriva un'altra levitazione..... Mi sa che è indispensabile....









Ma così rischio di diventare vecchia....


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Aprile 2008)

Ma quanto è figo il cantante dei Coldplay?


Scusate....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2008)

L'altro giorno una collega ...con aria modesta ...ha detto che il suo tipo è Paul Newman ne La gatta sul tetto che scotta ...alla faccia della modestia!


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (25 Aprile 2008)

lo sapete che vi voglio bene a tutte, però una cosa fatemela dire:

è inutile che continuate a dire voglio l'uomo elegante, bello, alto, così, cosà, come quello di quel film, eccetera.....


.... se vi fidanzate con uno così, a prescindere da quanto è meraviglioso,  ve lo stufate dopo 3 anni. Poi, al momento giusto,  passa il collega d'ufficio tozzo e tarchiato che vi si lavora 2 giorni e va a meta.

pis&lov


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (25 Aprile 2008)

come già dissi in un altro post:

quando chiedo au duna donna quale è il suo uomo ideale e lei mi risponde, prendo per buono l'esatto contrario di quello che mi dice.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Aprile 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> come già dissi in un altro post:
> 
> quando chiedo au duna donna quale è il suo uomo ideale e lei mi risponde, prendo per buono l'esatto contrario di quello che mi dice.



Bhè ma non è corretto. Se ti dico che il mio uomo ideale sarebbe, fisicamente parlando, Brad Pitt o il suo gemello segreto, puoi giurarci che è vero. Ciò non toglie che mi possa innamorare del sosia di Emilio Fede. Il concretizzarsi dell'uomo ideale secondo me è una sorta di principe azzurro: non esiste


----------



## Old unodinoi (25 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè no??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io la indosso sempre a pelle la camicia ... anche d'inverno ... ma che siamo matti ad usare le maglie della salute o le canottiere?


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> io la indosso sempre a pelle la camicia ... anche d'inverno ... ma che siamo matti ad usare le maglie della salute o le canottiere?


ecco!
diglielo!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









ho anche idea che su depilazione maschile la pensi come me


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> A me attirano moltissimo abiti leggeri di cotone che disegnano le forme...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Concordo...stesso tuo parere!
Air


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Aprile 2008)

Bonasera!!!!!!!!!!!!


Che cosa avete combinato oggi, eh????


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Bonasera!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Che cosa avete combinato oggi, eh????


Sono andata alla manifestazione ...mi son anche guardata intorno ...niente di che...


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono andata alla manifestazione ...mi son anche guardata intorno ...niente di che...


Che disdetta, Persa! Ufffff.....
Anche qui niente di che....


----------



## Old unodinoi (25 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ecco!
> diglielo!!
> 
> 
> ...


ovviamente


----------



## Old Confù (25 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> io la indosso sempre a pelle la camicia ... anche d'inverno ... ma che siamo matti ad usare le maglie della salute o le canottiere?


ti dirò che la maglietta sotto...che si vede appena dalla camicia...specialmente se di cotone a girocollo e bianca...a me nn dispiace...questione di gusti!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Bonasera!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Che cosa avete combinato oggi, eh????



Buonasera a te. 
Io ho oziato da quando mi sono svegliata (ed era quasi mezzogiorno) .... uhm... vabbè, ho solo oziato.
Tu?


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Buonasera a te.
> Io ho oziato da quando mi sono svegliata (ed era quasi mezzogiorno) .... uhm... vabbè, ho solo oziato.
> Tu?


Stamattina gita! Bello bello bello! Ho fatto un pò l'Indiana Jones della situazione, come al mio solito, vado in esplorazione rischiando anche il collo qualche volta!
Nel pomeriggio ozio e relax anch'io, ho fatto due chiacchiere con un amico lontano tramite skype e poi bagno rilassante!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Stamattina gita! Bello bello bello! Ho fatto un pò l'Indiana Jones della situazione, come al mio solito, vado in esplorazione rischiando anche il collo qualche volta!
> Nel pomeriggio ozio e relax anch'io, ho fatto due chiacchiere con un amico lontano tramite skype e poi bagno rilassante!



Che bello, mi mancano le gite, oggi sarei andata tutto il giorno in giro in bici se avessi potuto


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Stamattina gita! Bello bello bello! Ho fatto un pò l'Indiana Jones della situazione, come al mio solito, vado in esplorazione rischiando anche il collo qualche volta!
> Nel pomeriggio ozio e relax anch'io, ho fatto due chiacchiere con un amico lontano tramite skype e poi bagno rilassante!


Io giro dai nonni con le figlie (oggi la sciura era in gita con le amiche per piante e fiori)...

Nel pomeriggio ci ho dato di idropulitrice per togliere macchie invernali al cotto in giardino...alla fine cotto son io!!

Poi cenetta con tigelle salumi formaggi mostarda battuto di lardo (all'aglio :condom

	
	
		
		
	


	




    e verdure...

Mò..relax!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Io giro dai nonni con le figlie (oggi la sciura era in gita con le amiche per piante e fiori)...
> 
> Nel pomeriggio ci ho dato di idropulitrice per togliere macchie invernali al cotto in giardino...alla fine cotto son io!!
> 
> ...




Ahhhhhhhhh! Nun parlà de cibo che sto a morì de fame


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Aprile 2008)

comunque seriamente... io non ne posso più di relax... vorrei andare a spaccare pietre. Uff.


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> comunque seriamente... io non ne posso più di relax... vorrei andare a spaccare pietre. Uff.








Io invece ne ho terribilmente bisogno....


----------



## Old Addos (25 Aprile 2008)

*Semplice*

A me piacciono moltissimo i capelli raccolti dietro , a coda di cavallo.


----------

